# Voting-Formular ohne PHP?



## ManInSpace (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne auf meiner Site meine Fotos bewerten lassen. Dazu wollte ich gerne ein Formular erstellen, dass ich dann auslese und per Mail (z.B. via Formmailer) an mich schicken möchte. Dazu habe ich folgende Fragen:

Da es mehrere Fotos sind, weit über Hundert, und ich die Formulare nicht alle zu Fuß differenzieren möchte, suche ich nach einer eventuellen Möglichkeit, den Dateinamen (bild###.htm) auszulesen und mit in das Formular einzubinden (z.B. als Formularname oder als Betreff der Mail). Gibt es ohne PHP zu nutzen, dazu die Möglichkeit?
Welches vernünftigen Alternativen zu Formmailer gibt es?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

ManInSpace


----------



## hpvw (11. Januar 2005)

Sehe ich es richtig, dass Dein Problem daraus resultiert, dass Du keine Serverseitigen Programmiersprachen auf dem Server zur Verfügung hast?
Ansonsten gäbe es natürlich diverses, wenn Du nur nicht PHP willst: ASP, JSP, Servlets etc., aber die sind noch weniger verbreitet.
Wenn ich mit der Vermutung richtig liege, sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit, dass Du Dir dafür einen eigenen E-Mail-Account anlegst und bei Dir zu Hause mit einem selbst geschriebenen Programm (Delphi, C, C++, Java, PHP auf Deinem lokalen Webserver) diese Mails abrufst und die entsprechenden Bewertungs- und Kommentar-Seiten generierst. Das Programm könnte diese evtl. ja auch gleich per FTP auf Deinen Online-Webserver laden.
Aber, wenn Du mit so etwas erstmal mal anfängst, dann begibst Du Dich ganz schnell zu Google und suchst einen günstigen Provider mit PHP-Unterstützung. Das kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Wenn ich falsch liege: Warum nicht PHP? Das ist die am leichtesten zu erlernende Programmiersprache, mit der ich bisher angefangen habe.

Vernünftige Alternativen:
<form method="post" ...>
Das kannst Du dann direkt mit PHP auf dem Server auswerten und sofort bei den Bildern dazuschreiben.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## ManInSpace (11. Januar 2005)

Das siehst du genau richtig. 

Da die Zahl der Zugriffe und damit die Zahl der möglichen Votings eher gering sind - ist halt "nur" eine private Site - hätte ich kein Problem damit, die Auswertung per Hand zu machen. Mir fehlt allerdings einfach das handwerkliche Rüstzeug und das Know-How, um dieses vernünftig umzusetzen.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann kann ich einen eigenen lokalen Webserver anlegen (wie auch immer das geht...) und dann DORT mit PHP eine Auswertung machen?
Kannst du mir dazu vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps geben? Würde mich echt freuen!

Danke soweit!

Gruß
ManInSpace


----------



## Budman (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Schua doch einfach mal hier, da gibt's PHP auf kostenlosem Webspace.

Ich denke für privat reicht's. Wenn Du mehr an Fotos hast, kannst die ja von einem anderen Porvider zusteuern lassen.

Gruss


----------



## hpvw (11. Januar 2005)

Ich habe das jetzt eigentlich eher als alternative zu anderen "lokalen" Programmiersprachen gemeint.
Xampp bietet Dir alles, was Du für einen Webserver brauchst.

Ohne serverseitige Skriptsprache sehe ich aber keine Alternative zu der E-Mail-Variante.

Irgendwie konnte man zwar auch direkt per Formular E-Mails verschicken, aber das ist keinesfalls akzeptabel.
Ich hoffe, Du meinst mit Formmailer bereits ein vom Provider zur Verfügung gestelltes Skript, welches Dir die Formulardaten an Deine E-Mail-Adresse schickt?

Das lokal auszuwerten ist eigentlich maximal eine Notlösung. Wenn Du bereit bist überhaupt etwas auszugeben, gibt es zum Beispiel bei http://www.greatnet.de/ bereits für unter 2 € / Monat Webspace mit PHP.

Alternativ könntest Du Dich natürlich (hast Du eine DSL-Flatrate?) auch bei http://www.dyndns.org oder http://www.ipactive.de anmelden, Deinen (oder einen) Rechner samt Webserver immer laufen lassen und selbst bestimmen, welche Skriptsprachen Du hast und wieviel Speicherplatz Du Dir gönnst. Wenn es nur privat ist und auch nicht so sehr auf 99,999% Verfügbarkeit ankommt, ist das sicher eine Alternative. Ich habe so einen mit 'nem alten 350 Mhz P1 laufen, geht auch.

Dazu noch eine kostenlose Adresse bei nic . de . vu oder eine günstige Domain als Weiterleitung und Du bist Dein eigener Herr, wenn auch nicht besonders schnell.

Zum Anfang, PHP üben und mit Webservern vertraut werden ist das eigentlich eigentlich 'ne feine Sache, bei der keine Kosten auf Dich zu kommen. Dann kannst Du auch den Komfort genießen, dass Dir ein Skript automatisch aus deinen Ordnern die Gallerien erzeugt 

Gruß hpvw


----------

